# Whats your longest ride in distance?



## David G

I was downtown Chicago the other day and got a ping from someone. When I arrived and clicked the Slide to begin trip it said Elkhart Indiana. I almost told him I was not going to drive that far. However I just used it as an excuse to go see my family in Michigan. It was a 2 hour drive, 110 Miles, $126.76. I wasn't even sure if we were allowed to drive out of the area, but the app stayed open and running the entire time. It just kicked me out after I ended the trip in Elkhart. Whats your longest trip?


----------



## RippGutt

110 miles, 2 hours and only $126.76? Wow.. Must have been a regular Uberx fare. I don't think I could have done it. Just wouldn't seem worth to me. I just noticed that you said you used it as an excuse to see your family.. That works! 

My longest ride was about 19 miles, 25 minutes with UberXL @ x3.0 surge for $184.21. I would have loved to drive 110 miles at that rate.


----------



## Mika

Last Sunday I picked up two college students in downtown Atlanta who said they were going to Emory University. I was unaware the school had another campus in Oxford, Ga for the freshmen. I assumed it was the campus in Atlanta, approximately 10 miles away. Boy was I wrong!!! Oxford, Ga is approximately 40 miles away---the fare was $56 and some change.


----------



## Uberzilla




----------



## where's the beef?

Mika said:


> Last Sunday I picked up two college students in downtown Atlanta who said they were going to Emory University. I was unaware the school had another campus in Oxford, Ga for the freshmen. I assumed it was the campus in Atlanta, approximately 10 miles away. Boy was I wrong!!! Oxford, Ga is approximately 40 miles away---the fare was $56 and some change.


$56 for 80 miles? (40 X 2)
what an unbelievable, f#@%ing TRAViSTY !!!
can't you see TRAVIS is totally screwing you?
Oh, the humanity...


----------



## Mika

where's the beef? said:


> $56 for 80 miles? (40 X 2)
> what an unbelievable, f#@%ing TRAViSTY !!!
> can't you see TRAVIS is totally screwing you?
> Oh, the humanity...


It all subjective---the fuel economy on my vehicle is a little over 30 miles/ gallon, so the way I see it I spent under $10 coming and going---to fill my 13 gallon tank up it cost me $3.20/ gallon (excluding my rewards). So I'm not losing any sleep over it---after Uber's fees and fuel cost, it comes to $20/ hour.


----------



## where's the beef?

Mika said:


> It all subjective---the fuel economy on my vehicle is a little over 30 miles/ gallon, so the way I see it I spent under $10 coming and going---to fill my 13 gallon tank up it cost me $3.20/ gallon (excluding my rewards). So I'm not losing any sleep over it---after Uber's fees and fuel cost, it comes to $20/ hour.


$56-$1-$11(20%)=$44
$44-$10(gas)=$34
$34-tax-depreciation-repair-maintenance-etc.
If you are OK with it, all the power to you...c'est la vie...


----------



## heyJefe

46 miles (80 minutes) $82 uberx fare. Uber GPS sent me down some terrible to drive on country roads that slowed the travel time down. On way back, found different highway back to city & was back in action within 45 minutes. $41/hr!


----------



## mp775

Central Falls, RI to Springfield, MA - 83 miles, 89 minutes, $216.85 (net $173).


----------



## driveLA

LA to San Diego 

$189


----------



## Sydney Uber

Did one off another driver's app the other day 367km, 5.5hrs driving (40 min break) $844.00


----------



## where's the beef?

$844 for about 440 miles...(220 X 2)
not bad...that's more like it...
how much for gas?


----------



## Piotrowski

My second night doing this I had a a run from a Philadelphia Suburb to Brooklyn, NY, that came to about $300 for 130 miles


----------



## Sydney Uber

where's the beef? said:


> $844 for about 440 miles...(220 X 2)
> not bad...that's more like it...
> how much for gas?


Not sure if you were referring to my post above yours. But 367km is 228 miles in total I drove on the job. Nurse and patient off an international flight up to his place a little over 2 hours away then straight back so she could catch the next flight home.

Drove about 35 dead kms. Took my LPG (propane/butane powered car so cheapest fuel here in Sydney) about $30 in LPG.


----------



## where's the beef?

Wow...that's totally amazing...
Now why is Travis treating you guys so much better than Ubers in US, Atlanta & Chicago for example?
What is he thinking?


----------



## Sydney Uber

where's the beef? said:


> Wow...that's totally amazing...
> Now why is Travis treating you guys so much better than Ubers in US, Atlanta & Chicago for example?
> What is he thinking?


No no no! That is not a Uber job, off another app just here in OZ


----------



## where's the beef?

I knew it! Travis would be too cheap to hand out something awesome like that...


----------



## Elmoooy

The longest trip mileage wise was 26 miles from Downtown Charleston to Kiawah Island, SC for $60 bucks plus tips. Longest trip, timewise was from airport to Folly Beach, SC during rush hour and it was little over 1 hour when it should have taken 30 minutes or so. I netted $55. 

Ill tell you something too. I netted $50 bucks from downtown to airport when it should have been 25, the pax requested a ride during surge so I automatic gave her 5 stars for doing that.


----------



## JohnA

Is this considered a good trip?


----------



## Greg

70+ miles from North Jersey to shore 138 $ after tolls gas 60$ in 4 hrs there and back is it worth it? Questionable


----------



## Oc_DriverX

David G said:


> I was downtown Chicago the other day and got a ping from someone. When I arrived and clicked the Slide to begin trip it said Elkhart Indiana. I almost told him I was not going to drive that far. However I just used it as an excuse to go see my family in Michigan. It was a 2 hour drive, 110 Miles, $126.76. I wasn't even sure if we were allowed to drive out of the area, but the app stayed open and running the entire time. It just kicked me out after I ended the trip in Elkhart. Whats your longest trip?


I really hope that you did not have to drive back empty. If you use $0.56/mile you get:
220 * $.56/mi = $123.20 = trip cost
($126.76 - 1) * .8 = $100.61 Uber Net

So at $.56/mi you would have lost $22.60
At $.40/mi you would made $12.61.


----------



## Greg

i newer got ride back, ever, so if i'm driving to some middle of nowhere, is mostly NY - there is no way to have ride back from there and tolls and traffic mostly 1hr to get there and twice long to get the hell out of there however i did two short pings on shore so to made my back tolls paid


----------



## Courageous

Mika said:


> Last Sunday I picked up two college students in downtown Atlanta who said they were going to Emory University. I was unaware the school had another campus in Oxford, Ga for the freshmen. I assumed it was the campus in Atlanta, approximately 10 miles away. Boy was I wrong!!! Oxford, Ga is approximately 40 miles away---the fare was $56 and some change.


holy crap that is cheap for a 40mile trip.


----------



## Chicago-uber

Midway area in chicago to new Lenox.. 37 miles .. $92 @ 2x surge.


----------



## CONDIA

Newport, Rhode Island to Cambridge, MA. 74 miles. 1 hour 27 minutes. 
224.24
Stay in Boston driving after that


----------



## where's the beef?

Greg said:


> 70+ miles from North Jersey to shore 138 $ after tolls gas 60$ in 4 hrs there and back is it worth it? Questionable


Should've stayed there and rake in MUCHO money...
Travis was screaming all summer long how crazy busy it was down there...


----------



## timmyolo

where's the beef? said:


> $844 for about 440 miles...(220 X 2)
> not bad...that's more like it...
> how much for gas?


remember, he is aussie dollars


----------



## Leftinthelerch

Wichita Ks to Fort Collins Co 575 miles give or take.


----------



## kalo

37 mile for $103 along the beautiful coast.


----------



## jetboatjohnny

David G said:


> I was downtown Chicago the other day and got a ping from someone. When I arrived and clicked the Slide to begin trip it said Elkhart Indiana. I almost told him I was not going to drive that far. However I just used it as an excuse to go see my family in Michigan. It was a 2 hour drive, 110 Miles, $126.76. I wasn't even sure if we were allowed to drive out of the area, but the app stayed open and running the entire time. It just kicked me out after I ended the trip in Elkhart. Whats your longest trip?


I have got at least a dozen long rides all from my hometown since they launched Uber here 9 months ago. Longest was to Northridge, and done LAX at least 5 times. Here was one yesterday to Westwood $141 100 miles.


----------



## Oscar Levant

David G said:


> I was downtown Chicago the other day and got a ping from someone. When I arrived and clicked the Slide to begin trip it said Elkhart Indiana. I almost told him I was not going to drive that far. However I just used it as an excuse to go see my family in Michigan. It was a 2 hour drive, 110 Miles, $126.76. I wasn't even sure if we were allowed to drive out of the area, but the app stayed open and running the entire time. It just kicked me out after I ended the trip in Elkhart. Whats your longest trip?


I'm guessiong about 125 or more miles from palomar Airport Carlsbad to the Marriott in Woodland hills. $497 on UberBLACK.


----------



## Oscar Levant

jetboatjohnny said:


> I have got at least a dozen long rides all from my hometown since they launched Uber here 9 months ago. Longest was to Northridge, and done LAX at least 5 times. Here was one yesterday to Westwood $141 100 miles.
> View attachment 13301


Hemet is like one of those funny little towns in the TWILIGHT ZONE


----------



## veeger2

39 mi. 3x surge 180.00 and change plus 40.00 tip. Sweet.


----------



## DieselkW

2.5 hours driving a guy all over Indianapolis while pax delivered drugs. Lots of waiting time. $88 + tip for 30 miles total.


----------



## Just for fun Detroit

UberBlack. Downtown to the airport and client had a migraine so she decided to go to the hospital then got almost to the hospital and changed her mind back to going to the airport. Then dropped her off and took her coworker back to downtown that traveled with her to begin with.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Raleigh -> Wake Forest -> RTP, 46 miles, 1:30, $155 on Select. About 15 dead miles to PU and get home. Those were the good old days ;-)


----------



## mausibaer

Picked a guy up in the suburbs yesterday for an airport run. Drop him off and literally have my finger on the screen to end the trip and he opens the door frantically and says he forgot his wallet. I thought he meant he forgot it in my car, but he actually left it at home. Luckily for him, he is like me and likes to get to the airport REALLY early. I drive him back to the suburbs and he grabs his wallet from his truck. We go back to the airport in prime morning rush hour. 3.5 hours total for what's normally about 50 minutes. $177.45 fare and a $25 tip.

I felt a little bad for him because he had planned on driving himself to the airport and staged his wallet in his car intentionally so he wouldn't forget it. At the last minute he decided to take an Uber because he didn't sleep well and felt a little unsafe to drive.


----------



## eyewall

BTV airport to Waterbury, VT for $70 (approx 25 miles)


----------



## jetboatjohnny

Uberzilla said:


> View attachment 1557


 I have had a few like that, one was in Sweden. This is my longest this week $69.61


----------



## CommanderXL

200 miles and 4 hours. Round trip from Tampa, FL, to Ocala, FL, and back. Fare was about $350 on XL.


----------



## RachelD

I went 51 miles last night on one drive. Out in the middle of NOWHERE! I was so scared since it was dark and I'd never been there.


----------



## jetboatjohnny

Here is my longest for the week. It was the same person I drove to Westwood two weeks ago


----------



## RockinEZ

David G said:


> I was downtown Chicago the other day and got a ping from someone. When I arrived and clicked the Slide to begin trip it said Elkhart Indiana. I almost told him I was not going to drive that far. However I just used it as an excuse to go see my family in Michigan. It was a 2 hour drive, 110 Miles, $126.76. I wasn't even sure if we were allowed to drive out of the area, but the app stayed open and running the entire time. It just kicked me out after I ended the trip in Elkhart. Whats your longest trip?


I did 110 miles to a suburb of LA at min surge and with a $70 up front tip.
I get a SAN to Carlsbad ping (not a bad ride at all). It is late, last flight into SAN is 11:00PM usually.

I get a ping to Carlsbad airport. That is good. Private airport, usually good rides.
The pax is drunk, His commuter flight was cxl due to mechanical problems. He can not rent a car and drive to LA because he is drunk.

He asks me if I will drive him to Semi Valley. I say no. He offers a $70 tip. I tell him every person that promised me a tip has stiffed me upon arrival. He offers the tip up front.

I have family in Orange County, so I do it. I get to see my brother and party in OC for a few hours that night.

All in I made $205 before gas. Next day I started working in Oceanside early.
It worked out OK, but only because I got to see my brother. Dead head from OC to Oceanside was bad, really bad due to hang over.


----------



## Fauxknight

Columbus (Dublin), OH to Louisville, KY. 215 miles, $276.xx fare.

Just foreign business travelers with meetings scheduled in several cities.

I've been doing this quite some time and it's the only time I've broken the 50-60 mile range that a handful of other rides have fallen in.


----------



## Duane Dowd

amherst MA to brookline MA 68 miles $98


----------



## Oscar Levant

David G said:


> I was downtown Chicago the other day and got a ping from someone. When I arrived and clicked the Slide to begin trip it said Elkhart Indiana. I almost told him I was not going to drive that far. However I just used it as an excuse to go see my family in Michigan. It was a 2 hour drive, 110 Miles, $126.76. I wasn't even sure if we were allowed to drive out of the area, but the app stayed open and running the entire time. It just kicked me out after I ended the trip in Elkhart. Whats your longest trip?


I went from Carlsbad CA to Woodland Hill CA , 123 miles. it was 3 hours because of bad traffic. This was an SUV ride, 500 smackers!


----------



## shiftydrake

One night I pick up 2 people at STLz airport they missed a connector flight and had to be home for their jobs....he was Dr..she was nurse both at local hospital......had to get home....ER one of them I think...anyway they told me drop-off was OKC. 525 miles I believe....luckily I just started so off we went......

$1,000 flat paid in advance with my company dispatch...by CC......got there he tips me $200 to be able to get hotel room so I would be safe driving home next day


----------



## CrazyT

Mine was from just south of Baltimore to Meadowlands, NJ. I had to dead it back to the MD line, but started picking up pings shortly after crossing back so I had riders for part of the way back.


----------



## Paulie00

Last weekend 35 miles x 4.5 surge after the ACDC concert. $111 dollars later I was also in a prime spot to take drunk Wake Forest collage kids home at 2 x surge pricing.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

When I was driving a cab, the further I went was from the University of Pittsburgh out to 1st Niagara Pavillion, a $75 trip.

I also turned down a $1200 trip to Greensboro NC from a steady rider, I had to go to work the next day at my regular job. With Yellow Cab, if a passenger wanted to leave the Pittsburgh area, they had to pay back miles as you really couldn't be expected to get a ride back. That was a real encouragement for guys to take the extra long trips, Greensboro is more than 400 miles so it was compensated at $2.80/mi (past the first 10) instead of $1.40.

If Uber wants to encourage this kinds of trips, they should really charge the back miles.


----------



## crh

Lake Geneva, WI to the South Side of Chicago at 3:12 AM.

1hr 28mins, 97.75 miles, $124.69 plus a $110 cash tip


----------



## Soco

Sarasota, FL to East Liverpool, OH. One day up. Stayed the next day. One day back home. Uber both directions and a $200 tip. 2400 miles.

...what do I win???


----------



## JapanFour

Fontana to San diego. My first ride ever. Made about 230 on it thanks to a little surge as well.


----------



## Firstime

60 min. Only made about $45/uber, but he did tip.


----------



## Jo3030

For me? 60 miles is longest so far. Some guy wanted to go gamble at a gambling spot in Baltimore from DC area.


----------



## Duane Dowd

Soco said:


> Sarasota, FL to East Liverpool, OH. One day up. Stayed the next day. One day back home. Uber both directions and a $200 tip. 2400 miles.
> 
> ...what do I win???


damn how much was the fare?


----------



## NCUberGuy

I am relatively new, just started a few months ago. Since there is no way to know where someone is going before you get them, once you pick them up can you cancel if it is a stupid request? 

My first weekend I picked someone up at the CLT airport who went to Asheville, NC (125 miles away, 125 miles back). Being new I did it, not knowing any better. After a few months, I'd tell the guy to F off, if I could.


----------



## Brenakie

Ft. Pierce, FL to Lake Worth, FL
70 miles, 1'12", $113, no tip UberXL


----------



## unPat

175 miles


----------



## I_Like_Spam

NCUberGuy said:


> I am relatively new, just started a few months ago. Since there is no way to know where someone is going before you get them, once you pick them up can you cancel if it is a stupid request?
> 
> My first weekend I picked someone up at the CLT airport who went to Asheville, NC (125 miles away, 125 miles back). Being new I did it, not knowing any better. After a few months, I'd tell the guy to F off, if I could.


I think you're suppose to call them first, find out where they are going.

Considering the Charlotte Uber rate is 6 bits, and the driver only nets 3/4 of that or 57 cents, I can see where you wouldn't want such a long trip. Get $70 to drive 250 miles seems to be extreme.


----------



## AllGold

71 miles. I can't believe how badly I got screwed on that one compared to some of the other posts here because I only got about $56 and change. No tip.

The worst part is I was out of town and had been up all night. I decided to go online as I got back into town to "take a couple quick trips" before going home and getting some sleep. Oops. (I know I could have cancelled the trip but I was actually fine to drive.) I had one short trip and got this one as I was finishing the first.

I thought about taking some pings in the other city but I didn't want to go down the rabbit hole of getting farther and farther away from home so I just dead-miled home... after getting coffee.


----------



## WBdriving

You can't compare your paid trips to the ones that started this thread back in 2014, completely different paying system.


----------



## Who35

Greg said:


> 70+ miles from North Jersey to shore 138 $ after tolls gas 60$ in 4 hrs there and back is it worth it? Questionable


Nope.


----------



## bostonwolf

Driving in Boston, was down in the Seaport District about 5:40pm the Saturday of the last holiday weekend. Get a ping and pick the guy up. Destination is Provincetown, MA which is at the very end of Cape Cod. The last Boston/P-Town ferry left at 5:30 and he missed it. Uber had a 1.4 boost going at that time. Trip was about 105 miles, I netted $179 and he gave me $20 cash. Deadheaded most of the way back, picked up a ride into Boston in Quincy. 

About 4.5 hours total time, so about $40/hour. I can live with that.


----------



## Pooler Duck

where's the beef? said:


> $56-$1-$11(20%)=$44
> $44-$10(gas)=$34
> $34-tax-depreciation-repair-maintenance-etc.
> If you are OK with it, all the power to you...c'est la vie...


Dude lighten up. Don't be such a dick.


----------



## Lee239

David G said:


> I was downtown Chicago the other day and got a ping from someone. When I arrived and clicked the Slide to begin trip it said Elkhart Indiana. I almost told him I was not going to drive that far. However I just used it as an excuse to go see my family in Michigan. It was a 2 hour drive, 110 Miles, $126.76. I wasn't even sure if we were allowed to drive out of the area, but the app stayed open and running the entire time. It just kicked me out after I ended the trip in Elkhart. Whats your longest trip?


With Uber you can drive to anywhere as long as you pick up your pax in an area you are not allowed to drive to. You just can't pick anyone up there after you drop off. Same as airports some you can't pick up at, but you can drop off people at any airport.

and my longest trip was about 23 miles and took about an hour and a half in crawling traffic to the beach and took me 2 more hours to get home for $23.00


----------



## Uber Sales Guy

Here in West Palm you have Ft. Lauderdale and Miami not so far away. A lot of time when people have to reschedule flights they will fly into one city and Uber to the other. My 2nd day driving I picked up West Palm and dropped off downtown Miami. About 65 miles and netted $62. The worst part of it was traffic going down, accidents added an hour to the travel time. DF'd it home with a few pings along the way. (We are on app from Palm Beach to Dade so this was all in territory).


----------



## Lee239

Uber Sales Guy said:


> Here in West Palm you have Ft. Lauderdale and Miami not so far away. A lot of time when people have to reschedule flights they will fly into one city and Uber to the other. My 2nd day driving I picked up West Palm and dropped off downtown Miami. About 65 miles and netted $62. The worst part of it was traffic going down, accidents added an hour to the travel time. DF'd it home with a few pings along the way. (We are on app from Palm Beach to Dade so this was all in territory).


In territory doesn't matter. Any Uber driver is allowed to pick up in their area and drop off anywhere. The only difference is you were allowed to pick up in Miami but a driver from Lee or Collier county would not be able to, but they can drop off there.


----------

